# New Here...



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Hello to all...I have just spent the last hour going through previous posts..Awesome! I am a total watch nut like the rest of you..I like all watches but mainly go for the pilot / military type. Here's a few pics.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi JBW.

Now thats a nice little starter collection you have... 

Welcome and enjoy your stay, i know i have....

Regards Keith


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum JBW,

Very nice collection - Love that Heuer !! :yes:

Cheers - Tony


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Hi Tony.

The Heuer has just come back from a service and a repair to the stem..It's now running at +2 sec a day!!!

Nearly as goo as the Emergency! lol


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

jbw said:


> Hi Tony.
> 
> The Heuer has just come back from a service and a repair to the stem..It's now running at +2 sec a day!!!
> 
> Nearly as goo as the Emergency! lol


Now if you can determine the correct position to put the watch in overnight to make it lose 2 seconds ..  :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb: You have a lovely collection there.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Welcome! That's a great collection of mil and mil-style watches. I recently found a Heuer Bund chrono to add to my collection - they're great watches.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

MilSub said:


> Very nice collection - Love that Heuer !! :yes:


Me too 

welcome :rltb:

Rich


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb: ...lovely Heuer Bund!.. :tongue2:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> MilSub said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice collection - Love that Heuer !! :yes:
> ...


...and me :yes:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That Heuer is lovely :yes:


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

Yup. I love the heuer.

I've had my eye out for an old non-diver, non-chrono arabic dial heuer for awhile.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome to :rlt: - Some crackers there (& superbly photographed too) ... Paul


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy yourself.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello and welcome


----------

